# Khan Academy



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

For anyone who is looking for an online math program for their kids or themselves (it is for all ages, like from age four and up), that doesn't have any pressure to turn things in on time and that will let you work at your own level at your own speed, Khan Academy is for you! Basically, it's what I said, but I'll tell you some more info. If a parent makes an account, they can recommend activities to their kids and watch their progress. When you start Khan Academy, you take a short pretest that will determine your level at math. You can choose what type of math you learn, too: Early Math, 3rd Grade (U.S.), 4th Grade (U.S.), 5th Grade (U.S.), 6th Grade (U.S.), 7th Grade (U.S.), 8th Grade (U.S.), Arithmetic and Pre-Algebra, Algebra 1, Geometry, Algebra 2, Trigonometry, Probability and Statistics, Differential Calculus, and The World of Math (everything.) 80% of my family is enrolled.  If what I said impressed you, try it out!
www.khanacademy.org


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

DS actually does Saxon Algebra for math, but Khan _is_ an excellent enrichment tool. It's a nice change of pace, a good reinforcement and he loves the points/badges/etc. lol


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

They have really organized this site! Known about it for a few years. These days, one may find hundreds of videos on YouTube and Khan Academy. One could pick up a text (free at a community college - just ask and they will give you your choice of desk copies that are cluttering their office). Then find videos that match the content and create a playlist. Then use the chapter tests and homework sets in the book.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I just signed up for KhanAcademy for Dd1 who is a grade ahead of math. However the homeschooling here in California is so regulaited she still has to do the books and worksheets they give her. I am excited she gets to explore more math facts on her own pace much like discovering phonics and reading with starfall.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

my daughter used it to supplement her physics study. its good.


----------

